# iKC 2006 HOLLAND!!



## JenniM (Apr 27, 2006)

This was the first time I had travelled to Holland and it certainly wont be the last!! The host city of Utretcht was beautiful and the event was thoroughly enjoyable - I would like to thank Mr Hesselmann and his team for organising this event in Europe. It was great to arrive and meet up with old friends and leave with new ones!! - I enjoyed all the Seminars by a great cross section of Instructors and it was especially good to meet Mr Paul Dye who gave a great Seminar going over the original old techniques and how they link in with what we do today, very nostalgic and a glimpse into the past, Mr Dennis Lawson on tension and relaxation, Dr J Terpstra MD, Phd gave an interesting talk on Martial Science, a big subject for an hour and I would have liked to have spent more time on this topic but it was a busy event! - Great to meet Mark Wolpert and Ken Hermann for the first time who in conjunction with Mr Ed Parker Jnr gave a great Seminar on the use of the Kenpo Kards and we had a lot of fun with that, Mr Ryan Angell and Mr Kevin Mills (can't think who he is :wink2: ) gave excellent Seminars on SL4! (Doc you can be justly proud!!) - These are just a few of the excellent Instructors who were there from both the USA and from around Europe - It was also an absolute treat to see Doreen Cogliandro enter into the Senior Ladies Black Belt sparring after so many years and win the title - the fighting spirit and technique was very much still there and was an absolute pleasure and treat to watch. Back home now and very tired but happy!!!  A very special event in Europe and the beginning of a brighter future for Kenpo!!! Go to the link below for some of our pictures - I will have more soon. 

http://homepage.mac.com/jennimills/PhotoAlbum1.html


----------



## kenpoworks (Apr 27, 2006)

It was great to see so many old friends again, as usual the swapping of information carried on well past the seminar/competition format, a great event, well done to Hans and the rest of the Dutch crew.
Rich
Jersey


----------



## Ross (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, it was a really fantastic few days.

Some really great seminars and a good competition!

Roll on Vegas!


----------

